# Chichiri the Chinchilla



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I do not think I have properly shown her off yet.
I got her off of a craigslist ad in Fairbanks, Alaska about 2 years ago. The owner told me it was a male, the vet said it is actually a female.










taking a nap


















and Mr Bubbles


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww.... you've got great looking furballs  I love Chichiri's ear freckles.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw I love chins! She certainly loves that wood level don't she! Of course Bubbles needs to make an appearance! <3 Thanks for sharing! How long have you had her? And what is the average lifespan for chinchillas?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

She's adorable!
Does she let you pet her? The chins at the pet shop are so touchy and scared, wondering if that's just cause they're in a pet shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. What a cutie pie! 

I so envy you US/Canada people for the wide range of exotic (to me, anyway) rodents/pets in general you can have. Quarantine laws are extremely rigid here - and rightly so - but I would just love one of these little guys.. 

I've been eyeballing some dunnarts. Not quite the same.. but cute, and legal.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aus said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. What a cutie pie!
> 
> I so envy you US/Canada people for the wide range of exotic (to me, anyway) rodents/pets in general you can have. Quarantine laws are extremely rigid here - and rightly so - but I would just love one of these little guys..
> 
> I've been eyeballing some dunnarts. Not quite the same.. but cute, and legal.


I just googled those and they are the cutest thing I've ever seen. 
Are they Australian natives?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Chinchillas in the pet store are completely different than ones in a good home setting. I haven't met any but from what I saw in the stores and what I see about with the rescue here they are such characters. They're rodents who live in like Mexico or something and they can jump and are quite active!! But judging from what they're like in the stores, I wouldn't be interested in them as pets. I would give them a chance based on what I know they're really like 

Also, dunnarts are ADORABLE!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup, Olympia, Aussie natives. I've seen them for sale in local pet stores. Need a license to keep them, I think.. but those aren't hard to get. 

And yes, they really are adorable. 










I love our native brushy tailed possums - they are not as creepy looking as the American opossum. And sugar gliders are awesome, too - and you can get those as exotic pets in the USA these days, I believe. I've seen wild ones here living for a while in a friend's back yard trees.. so beautiful. 

But chinchillas look so CUDDLY. /wants one

I'd love to know more about what they're like to keep as pets.


----------

